# Nesting Redfoot



## RonHays (Aug 18, 2012)

My female redfoot is becoming restless again and she is patrolling the perimeter like she did before she found her nesting spot to lay her eggs. The only thing is that my male RF keeps seeking her out and mounting her. Will that stress her out to where she won't want to lay? And should I separate them until she does lay her eggs?


----------



## ascott (Aug 19, 2012)

I would say to put that boy away...hahaha....I bet she would feel a bit better being left with some peace and quiet and some time to think....however, I do not have females laying so I am simply giving you what I would suspect...but my post here will bump your thread back up to the front so some of the other experienced eggers can give you direct advice....


----------



## RonHays (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank Angie.


----------



## bigred (Aug 19, 2012)

Ive had my females digging a nest and the males trying to mount them or just climb over the top of them. I put the males away so they cant bother them. How long ago did your female lay eggs? If it was around a month ago or longer she could be ready to lay again. If you can give her a day by herself with no stress from other torts


----------



## RonHays (Aug 19, 2012)

About 32 days ago she laid her last clutch. So shes due. She's showing all the signs from when she laid the last time.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds like shes... looking for a spot ~... Yes Ron, go ahead and seperate them , even after she lays a few days of "peace time" ..is always nice~:shy:

JD~


----------



## RonHays (Aug 19, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. Thanks JD


----------

